# Powermatic Vertical Bandsaw 20" Model 87 - $1895 (West Sacramento, CA)



## MrWhoopee (Dec 16, 2019)

Powermatic Vertical Bandsaw 20" Model 87
					

Powermatic Vertical Bandsaw 20" Model 87 ” Metal \ Wood Cutting Make: Powermatic Type: Vertical Bandsaw Throat: 20" Tilting Table Size: 24" x 24" Blade Speeds Low: 37 to 370 FPM High: 525 to 4500 FPM



					sacramento.craigslist.org


----------



## Reddinr (Dec 16, 2019)

I have one of these that I bought surplus for ~$600 years ago and it is a workhorse!  I love this saw.  Heavy bugger though.  I use mine often for both wood and metal.   I just tuned mine up with an oiling, a new tension spring and 3rd party blade guides and it is good as new.  However, be aware that Powermatic has discontinued supplying any spare parts for these.  So if something breaks you may need to fabricate it yourself.

MrWhoopee thanks for posting these finds from time to time.


----------



## MrWhoopee (Dec 31, 2019)

Now, at a new, lower price!









						Powermatic Vertical Bandsaw 20" Model 87
					

Powermatic Vertical Bandsaw 20" Model 87 ” Metal \ Wood Cutting Make: Powermatic Type: Vertical Bandsaw Throat: 20" Tilting Table Size: 24" x 24" Blade Speeds Low: 37 to 370 FPM High: 525 to 4500 FPM



					sacramento.craigslist.org


----------



## Winegrower (Dec 31, 2019)

Does anybody know if these saws need a welder for blade changes?


----------



## MrWhoopee (Dec 31, 2019)

Winegrower said:


> Does anybody know if these saws need a welder for blade changes?



I can't speak to Powermatics, but in general (Doall & Grob), the blade welder is only necessary when you want to make a cut inside a part with no opening to the outside or repair a broken blade. To just change blade, no welder required.  From other pictures I've seen, they have a welder on them.






And it's gone.


----------



## Winegrower (Dec 31, 2019)

Thank you, MrWhoopee, that makes good sense.


----------

